# Tabs mit HTML5 - best practise?



## Dustin84 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wie baut ihr eure Tabboxen?

Ich meine sowas: http://www.sohtanaka.com/web-design/simple-tabs-w-css-jquery/

Gibts da evtl. auch schon mit HTML5 eine Lösung?

Gruß
D.


----------



## javaDeveloper2011 (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi Dustin84,

ja giebt es mit dem section-Tag: demo

Aber wieso willst du lieber die meisten Browser / Besucher ausschließen, als eine frei lizensierte, weit verbreitete Lib zu verwenden.

Gruß


----------

